# Thanks Griffworks



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Griffworks for all that you have done - Not just here on this board - But the Service you've done for this Country of OUR'S. It's true - Neg. things seem to be the approch now.

Hope you don't just lurk - But make some post, too.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Jeff.....hope you will still post when you can.It is a shame what a few bad apples can do. Thank you for your service to us ( U.S.) :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

It's been an honor co-moderating with you, sir.

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Thank you Griffworks 
For all that you do in the community and the modeling world.
I know what you are saying about the infighting and negative attacks.
Jealousy has a lot to do with it, what I have experienced in life.

MMM


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jeff! I have enjoyed your time as moderator and thought you were very just in every decision you have made on this board. I'm sad to see you go, I'm glad your spending more time with your family.Take care Griff please dont be a stranger, please do more than lurk....And once again thank you for the eagle cargo pod, I still owe ya.Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Griffworks, I think you've been a great moderator. You help bring sanity to us when we lose it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Amen to above! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ditto!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I hear you, Jeff! There is WAY too much negativity, ego-pumping and general dick-headedness going on these days. Whatever happened to the Fellowship Of Modeling?? It seems that so many talented people have turned into Gollums, back-stabbing and hoarding info/things, just to pump up their own sense of worth (which must be REALLY low these days) so that no one else can pursue their own dreams. You've done your best to keep civility and honor here but that just doesn't seem to be "good enough" for some.

I think you've been a GREAT moderator! :thumbsup: 

Take care and see ya on the backside! LOL!! :wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Jeffrey,
I, for one, will miss your voice of sanity.

I hope we can be counted on to act as if reason where still to be treated as a _positive_ quality.

happy modelling


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Place is going to run crazy with OT posts now. Sorry to see you go


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Bummer!!!! Well Jeff if ya gotta go ,you gotta go... Too bad you had to leave under these circumstances,but Hey! Life is to short... Go on! Get on up and outta here ,spend some time with the family, they need ya more then we do....LOL .. And do some great builds and come on back and share with us!! You will be missed... And thanks for all you have done.. And thanks for serving this great country!!! You Da Man!!!!! :thumbsup: ..Jeff


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

TGel63 said:


> Place is going to run crazy with OT posts now.


Somehow I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Look at the number of OT threads now..... We'll see


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

To which threads are you referring?


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, this sucks.


Thanks for all you've done Griff, but I wish you weren't leaving.

John


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw this coming. This is a sad day indeed.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

This forum is pretty tame compaired to others I have seen. I don't recall any real abusive posts here. Anyway, stay in touch and good luck.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Fare thee well Griff. I can't wait to see what you can do with the extra time you will have. I look forward to still having you around.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Griff, I just wanted to join the chorus of those singing your praises. I found you to be one of the more level-headed and fair moderators on the various forums I frequent. Being a "babysitter" can be difficult at times, and you handled it with a great deal of professionalism and diplomacy.

As far as your service to our country, I could post an endless discourse and the words would still be inadequate to express my gratitude for the sacrifices you and countless men and women have made over the decades, so I will offer a simple "Thank you!" and hope you accept it in the strongest terms possible.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'll add my voice to the chorus as well. You did a great job as moderator, Griff! You made this forum a much better place to come to and hang out. Sorry to see you leave but I fully understand your reasons for wanting to get away from all the negativity.

Wishing you the best and hope to see you around these here parts in the near future.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks for all you've done for us Jeffrey.

It's true, people do seem to be a lot more negative and abusive now-a-days. Never realised how much until I got a Helpdesk job...

Take care, and enjoy all the extra time you've gained


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thank you Jeff, for your time and efforts. You'll be happier finding more time to devote to family and your builds! Best wishes to you.
Jack


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Goodbye Griff!
Thank you for all you have done.

Post pictures of all the models you'll complete with all
the new free time!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your hard work, Jeff. All good things ...


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

What everybody has said. I cannot say it better. And, I hope to see you posting here. All my best


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

How sad! I've been gone for a few days and then to come back to this. Thank you for everything Jeff and thank you for keeping this place sane. Take care and good luck to you!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Im terribly sorry to see you go. yours was always a voice of reason and good humor. we all should be ashamed for forcing this upon you, and i hope the behavior changes so that eventually you will feel comfortable enough to return to us.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Hate to see events have brought you to this decision. You were the quintessential fair moderator. Hope you hang around and keep us up to date on your projects. I hope you don't mind me using the Naval phrase for a job well done, but you certainly deserve it.

Bravo Zulu!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope like many of us, after cooling down a few days, you'll reconsider. Either way, you'll be missed, stay in touch, you got my email.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Thank you for everything Jeff and thank you for keeping this place sane. Take care and good luck to you!


Seconded. Fare thee well, Jeff.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Jeffrey,

Sorry to see you go. I know it was a hard decision for you to make. I understand the constant negativity you have had to deal with. Now you will have the time to devote to your family and to modeling again. I hope you still post on the boards because we do value your input. Since you were the first person to post my work on your site I will always be grateful for that.

Don't be a stranger and keep in touch via e-mail.

Thanks for everything you have done.

Stay safe and hopefully see you at Wonderfest.

Scott


----------



## moogybaby (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff,

You don't seem to be made of the stuff that makes a good moderator, but thank you for trying.

Keep safe and best of luck.

Tom


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Well Jeff,

Thanks for your hard work and dedication to this board and our country!
I hope to see your work here and there. I want to see my Antares as well.
Thanks also for the advice for my son and the service!!

God Bless!

Regards,

Scott


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

moogybaby said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You don't seem to be made of the stuff that makes a good moderator, but thank you for trying.
> 
> ...


Nothing personal, but you clearly don't know the man.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

moogybaby said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You don't seem to be made of the stuff that makes a good moderator, but thank you for trying.
> 
> ...



With comments like that i can see why he left.


----------



## gourounaki (Sep 30, 2007)

Griffworks, although I only began participating in this forum a couple of weeks ago, I'm as sad as anyone to see you go. And I feel I bear some of the responsibility for your leaving, having incurred two reprimands in as many days. I'm a first-time poster and was a little inexperienced regarding a) the 'etiquette of the thread' and b) the 'psychology of posting'. 

But what you had to say about both, and especially the latter, was very instructive. A lot of the negativity to be seen here seems to derive from defensiveness, frustration and persecution-paranoia. The two occasions I lost it were down to a combination of these three elements. I came in here - as I'm sure everybody does - with the best will in the world - and still managed to wind up snarling like some cornered animal. The amazing thing, of course, is that if we were all speaking to each other in person, friendliness and politeness would abound. Of that I'm absolutely certain. 

And this leads to an interesting point: in a way, the hostility is probably as unreal as the things we're arguing about. And perhaps we're so quick to become hostile because unconsciously we _know _ the hostility is unreal. And though it may be unreal we still indulge because it's a wonderful vent for all our genuine unconscious aggression (which in truth has very little to do with mandibles and fuselage lengths!). And yet, when we're on the receiving end, the elements of defensiveness and persecution-paranoia combine very quickly to make us perceive genuine evil intent on the part of the other poster, and things get out of hand very quickly. I'm sure it must be a miserable thing to witness on a daily basis. But I think it might help to view it all from a slight remove, to consider that these furious-looking spats are probably completely illusory (though I do admit that it does depend on everyone's individual psychological make-up, and that for some the offences, the slights, may persist in feeling very real, and that even illusory hostility is best avoided). 

I don't know if that made any sense but I wanted to try to say something to help mend the situation a little and - if I'm right - to reduce the potency of the 'Keyboard Commando Effect'. Then perhaps quality moderators like Griffworks won't get driven away in the future.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

moogybaby said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You don't seem to be made of the stuff that makes a good moderator, but thank you for trying.
> 
> ...


Is this someone's sock puppet?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What happened?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> What happened?


*WARNING! WARNING! 
CAN-OF-WORMS ALERT! *


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Griff is a great guy and he'll be sorely missed. 

Fish and chips and a beer on me if you ever get back this way dude!

Huzz


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Jeff,

I am sorry things had to come to this. I understand your reasons why. 

Please stay in touch.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa! I wasn't at all expecting something like this. I appreciate it folks, but I'm not dead, nor am I exactly leaving The Hobby. I'm just seriously curtailing my exposure to the online community. I'm only allowing myself one to two hours a day online - that includes answernig email, sending out Funnies and skimming forums. Where possible, I've deleted my accounts and gone thru my Favorites list and Deleted those shortcuts to sites I hardly ever go to anyhow - or no longer wish to go to. 

In the long run, it's better for me to leave on a more positive note as a Sponsor, spend more time model building (working on some masters for someone right now) and more importantly spend more time with my family. As I said previously, the trend of late seems to be towards flaming/trolling and just generally spreading discontent. 

It's all caused me to start becoming a bit on the paranoid side and make accusations myself. It's also gotten me to the point where my bile is rising and I'm tempted to respond in-kind every time I see someone pull a stunt like that - and that's not a person I want to be. I've tried to reign in my temper, be a fair-minded sponsor/moderator while not allowing Keyboard Kommandos any leeway to troll these forums and have done my best not add fuel to the fires, but have occasionally been as guilty as others. 

I think I've done an alright job and did my best to live up to the standards that Hank set down for these forums. Remember, if you would, that ultimately we're in Hank's house, so please don't put your feet up on his coffee table after he's asked you not to. I thank Hank a great deal for keeping these forums going - some of you have no idea what sort of poo he has to clean up and I only have an inkling of an idea as a "Super Moderator". Take a stroll thru the rest of the forums here sometime and imagine being The Boss of them all. :freak: 




PerfesserCoffee said:


> Is this someone's sock puppet?


Possibly, but s/he's entitled to their opinion, Lee. It just serves to further underline my reasons for stepping down, tho. 


*gourounaki -* no, you aren't responsible for adding to my feelings at all.  I took in stride what was going on, your frustrations and the fact you were new here. This stuff happens, man, and I attributed it to the usual growing pains of someone new to a forum. Honestly, I feel your frustrations and am sure you'll go a great job on your FMMF modifications. 


Anyhow, I'll be around. I appreciate all the kind words. I've got some more pics to share and hope to have another update to my site by this coming weekend. May not be much, but at least some more purty pikshurs.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

As long as you have a group of people together with different opinions and ego's you're going to have arguments. It's human nature. All a moderator can do is try to keep those arguments civil. A long as name calling, cursing and threats are delt with the rest should come easily. Difference of opinion is one thing, threats or cursing is something else. Threats should draw a lifetime ban. Cursing one month. Trolling or the like draws a warning. Anything else, like staying on topic, is common sense. Steve (CultTVman) doesn't have the traffic on his board he once had because he doesn't put up with the bs and several have left because of it. But, you can't say he doesn't deal with the problems there or let it make him quit. Maybe that's what it will take here. Someone who will be fair but firm.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Griff for serving as moderator and sponsor here. I think you did a great job. I have been posting a lot on the forums I visit and need to get off this computer more and get to building myself! More time with family is time well spent especially with the real job you hold! Thanks again, and I look forward to seeing more of your work around the net!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Whoa! I wasn't at all expecting something like this. I appreciate it folks, but I'm not dead, nor am I exactly leaving The Hobby. I'm just seriously curtailing my exposure to the online community. I'm only allowing myself one to two hours a day online - that includes answernig email, sending out Funnies and skimming forums. Where possible, I've deleted my accounts and gone thru my Favorites list and Deleted those shortcuts to sites I hardly ever go to anyhow - or no longer wish to go to . . .


Personal discipline in the use of one's time is very important. I respect and admire your efforts and wish you success in them. You've done your share and much more. Someone else can take over for a turn now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Griff, having been a Hobbytalk member and forum goer for more than 12 years now, I can say that you've done one of the best jobs moderating on this board of all who've come before. You've shown fairness, impartiality and plain common sense. I'm really sorry to see you step down, but I completely understand and agree with your reasons. I've been a forum admin and moderator myself and ended up exactly where you are now. I think you will find the peace you're looking for, but I think you'll still miss this place and find yourself coming back at least to see what's up.

And because no one ever says it enough, thank you for your service and sacrifice. :thumbsup: 

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Is this someone's sock puppet?


Here's all you need to know about "Moogybaby," aka Thomas Moogan.

http://www.nysun.com/article/14578


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Here's all you need to know about "Moogybaby," aka Thomas Moogan.
> 
> http://www.nysun.com/article/14578


Well, it's certainly sad to see folks make such bad decisions.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, my heart bleeds for the guy. Poor misunderstood scumball.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, my heart bleeds for the guy. Poor misunderstood scumball.


Sigh....I seem to be not making myself clear in the things I say. Either that, or folks are reading way too deep into my replies.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Griff, Mixed feelings, I am sorry to see you stepping down, I thought you did a wonderful job of balancing things, but I am glad that you'll have more time with your family and building. Good for you, and I hope our forum stays on your short list...

Best Wishes!
JR


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Well, I see this thread went to pot quickly.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Raist3001 said:


> Sigh....I seem to be not making myself clear in the things I say. Either that, or folks are reading way too deep into my replies.


No disrespect intended Raist, and I apologize if it read that way. My issue is with Mr. Moogan, a gentleman whose reputation precedes him.

The fact that Griff has a guy like this taking cheap shots at him tends to support the consensus that he was doing something right.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Carson.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> No disrespect intended Raist, and I apologize if it read that way. My issue is with Mr. Moogan, a gentleman whose reputation precedes him.


My apologies as well. I allowed some frustration I was encountering from another forum to spill out here. 



> The fact that Griff has a guy like this taking cheap shots at him tends to support the consensus that he was doing something right.


Absolutely agree. If only we can convince Griff of that.


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Griff,

this is a sad day  sorry to see you go but I understand your reasons.

Best of luck and take care of yourself!

Richard


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Well, I see this thread went to pot quickly.


Odd Ball Voice "What's with the negative vibes."


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And thanks again, folks. Once more, tho, I'm not leaving. Just seriously curtailling my online time. No power in th' 'verse can stop me from leaving here, no matter how hard he might try.  

Interesting info about this Thomas Moogan person, Rob. Makes one wonder why folks do that sort of stuff. This is really the same guy, eh? 




Carson Dyle said:


> The fact that Griff has a guy like this taking cheap shots at him tends to support the consensus that he was doing something right.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Rob. I appreciate it. 

Again, tho, not everyone agrees nor thinks alike. The dude is entitled to his opinion. I don't have a real problem with it at all, as he presented it in a friendly enough fashion. And to a point I've even got to agree with him or I'd not have allowed the words of others to drive me to the decision to step down.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Personally I think whomever takes over might as wel change their handle to 'WhippingBoy' just to save time.

Some pipples just dinna unnderstand.

Damn, and I'm not even going to get to see you @ WF this year either, eh Griff?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Raist3001 said:


> My apologies as well. I allowed some frustration I was encountering from another forum to spill out here.


That has happened to me as well. It's almost as if we enter this virtual universe as fussy little neophytes who must grow up in order to get along well, no matter how old we are when we first start out on forums. And, I think, we all have occasional relapses.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> we all have occasional relapses.


Not me -- I'm above reproach! At least, I keep trying to convince my wife that it's true. 

Sorry to see you stepping down, Griff. I think you've done an exemplary job as a moderator. I suppose a few may feel differently, but I cannot imagine what standards those people are using. Good to see you'll still be around, though.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tell his folks he done his best!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yo left! Yo left! Yo left, right, le-eft! 



kylwell said:


> Damn, and I'm not even going to get to see you @ WF this year either, eh Griff?


Nope. I'm thinking I won't be making WF ever again. Still, kinda early to say for certain, I guess.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And I was gonna be there this year!








(gotcha!)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think, that since John won't go to Wonderfest, it should be moved to his house.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John P said:


> And I was gonna be there this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even close, John! The only way I'll ever believe you're going to WonderFest is when I see the pics that you were there! Nice try, tho. 

I'm w/Lloyd, tho - we should have it at your place. I'll bring your favorite adult libation! Just say the word, dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would beg, borrow, or steal the money, to be there!

I noticed, Jeffrey just won't leave! How am I going to rob his snacks, if he keeps popping up!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I would beg, borrow, or steal the money, to be there!


Robbing a bank would prolly do it. That or eat nothing but ramen noodles for a year, tho the high content of sodium would be bad - bad! - for you. 


> I noticed, Jeffrey just won't leave! How am I going to rob his snacks, if he keeps popping up!


Hey, now! Like I told somebody else, I never said I was _leaving for good_. I'm just going in to mostly Lurker Mode. I'm just guilty of not following thru on the "mostly" part. 

But I'll leave if that's what you'd prefer....  



Or not. I'm kinda likin' the freedom to be a thorn in people's side.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm lurking right now! 

No, wait, I reckon not . . . :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jeffrey, you can stay.  :wave: 

But sure about Lee!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you, Lloyd. I'll even have some in-progress shots to share w/you in the next 24 hours or so. 

Can Lee stay, too, if he shows us some more of his wonderful models?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Can Lee stay, too, if he shows us some more of his wonderful models?


Oh, the pressure!

How about a few models from the workbench? (Nothing special, just imagination run amok. :freak: )


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Speakin' just for me, I like WIP's. Heck, most of the stuff on my shelves are WIP's!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes, Lee can stay, if some WIP photos are shown.  

I like WIP's too! It is fun to see how a project is coming along, and the build up to being finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTuttle (Nov 9, 2009)

*Jeff!*

Not sure if you are going to read this reply. Was wondering what was going on with you the last well not so few years. Seems like your wedding was just yesterday. Drop me a line sometime.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dave! Wow, dude! Long time, no hear! Your emails started bouncing a WHILE back. I've shot you a PM here since you've got email shut off.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Speakin' just for me, I like WIP's. Heck, most of the stuff on my shelves are WIP's!


Well it's a funny thing. Why do I always start on something new before I've finished the one I'm working one...

Last count, three (could be four) in-progress. One, mostly finished. Sadly she's been in that state for a few years now.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for all your hard work, Griff! It seems like a good decision for you - but you've done a good job! Have fun building!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks, Dr. Brad, but this thread is almost two years old now....

'Preciate it, tho! :thumbsup:




Jim NCC1701A said:


> Well it's a funny thing. Why do I always start on something new before I've finished the one I'm working one...
> 
> Last count, three (could be four) in-progress. One, mostly finished. Sadly she's been in that state for a few years now.


Yeah, that's my main problem, as well! I start something and at some point lose interest in the project - or worse, something else catches my attention. Doncha just hate the Oooh, Shiney! Syndrome?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Yeah, that's my main problem, as well! I start something and at some point lose interest in the project - or worse, something else catches my attention. Doncha just hate the Oooh, Shiney! Syndrome?


Happens to me all the time...


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Yeah, that's my main problem, as well! I start something and at some point lose interest in the project - or worse, something else catches my attention. Doncha just hate the Oooh, Shiney! Syndrome?


That's it, in a nutshell 

And the "I'll just start on this one while I wait for the glue to dry on that other part" syndrome.

Gets me every time...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

What everyone else said.

Thanks for your service, protection of our country from foes, foreign and domestic and your babysitting duties. It can't be easy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You mean we are supposed to FINISH a model? That is a neat concept.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what is this "finish" you speak of?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Yeah, that's my main problem, as well! I start something and at some point lose interest in the project - or worse, something else catches my attention. Doncha just hate the Oooh, Shiney! Syndrome?


Man, I know exactly what you mea-ohhh-there's a new post about the moonbus!


----------

